# Cure time on Poly



## vtclassics (Nov 27, 2013)

What is your curing time/process on Poly with heat settings?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What printing process are you asking about?


----------



## vtclassics (Nov 27, 2013)

DTG, Thanks!


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

DTG doesn't really work on poly. Works best on natural fibres like cotton.

When working with poly, always keep in mind that poly does not like to go over 300 degrees or you will have issues such as dye migration or nice shiny areas. Inks used in DTG printers needs to go over the 300 degrees. We played with it and it does not hold up when you wash it.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

alrozac said:


> DTG doesn't really work on poly. Works best on natural fibres like cotton.
> 
> When working with poly, always keep in mind that poly does not like to go over 300 degrees or you will have issues such as dye migration or nice shiny areas. Inks used in DTG printers needs to go over the 300 degrees. We played with it and it does not hold up when you wash it.


 
This^. We have a Kornit Breeze and they told us that it's great on poly. They even had samples done on poly. Wow..right? WRONG. DTG sucks on poly. Best to avoid it and go to your next cotton job. We tried a million different things and its just does not look good, or adhere well.


----------



## oc2dHK (Apr 16, 2014)

I have been doing poly on my FP125 for 2 years now with EXCEPTIONAL success on both lite and dark (white under-base). I use the image armor pretreat and image armor E series ink. I have printed on most of the popular poly shirts, Augusta, Badger and Sport-Tek. Check out the Image armor web site Home - Image Armor DTG Pretreatment Solutions

Have a great day


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

oc2dHK said:


> I have been doing poly on my FP125 for 2 years now with EXCEPTIONAL success on both lite and dark (white under-base). I use the image armor pretreat and image armor E series ink. I have printed on most of the popular poly shirts, Augusta, Badger and Sport-Tek. Check out the Image armor web site Home - Image Armor DTG Pretreatment Solutions
> 
> Have a great day


 How's the washability?


----------



## oc2dHK (Apr 16, 2014)

Wash-ability is EXCELLENT. The customers who have bought them are a high school bowling team, softball teams and men's bowling teams. they are washed at least once a week and have lasted a few years. pretreat is applied at approximately 30 - 35 grams, heat pressed at light pressure for 30, 20 and 10 sec (or until dry) at 330 deg. Print, press at same pressure and temp for 45 sec.

Good luck.. have fun


----------



## kimo1010 (Jan 2, 2018)

Work on a Breeze. Poly settings: 80 pre tx; 75 highlight; 73 w1; 71 w2. Cure at 320 for 6 mins. Do it everyday. Maroon and dark polyps can cause dye migration but not all of the time. Depends upon where made.


----------



## kimo1010 (Jan 2, 2018)

Work on a Breeze. Poly settings: 80 pre tx; 75 highlight; 73 w1; 71 w2. Cure at 320 for 6 mins. Do it everyday. Maroon and dark polyps can cause dye migration but not all of the time. Depends upon where made.


----------

